# HP Vivera pigment inks ?



## taurusndixie (Aug 6, 2006)

Has anyone tried the HP tabloid printers with Vivera inks ? The model 850 carries 4 carts and suppose to have less head clogging than an Epson.

Thanks


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

This is HP answer to Epson Durabright. When I was an Epson demo rep there was a HP demo rep there also and He hated the fact that I would place our pictures in bottle of water and it would not run. If I did it with one of their prints it looked like cool aid in the glass. When Vivera came out he smerked.. he thought he had me then.. we became friends.. They did not run in the water test but did not look as great on photo paper next to an epson print. But they are a pigmented ink.


----------



## bac (Jun 19, 2006)

taurusndixie said:


> Has anyone tried the HP tabloid printers with Vivera inks ? The model 850 carries 4 carts and suppose to have less head clogging than an Epson.
> 
> Thanks


Don't waste your time with the HP's Vivera inks. I've done testing with the Vivera, and the Durabrite (I own both types of printers), and there is no comparison. The HP ink fades WAY too much in comparison to the Durabrite. The Vivera fades to the point where your reds will be pink after one wash. At least that's been my experience.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

So the Vivera inks are a pigment ink like the Epson Dura Bright?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> So the Vivera inks are a pigment ink like the Epson Dura Bright?


Yes, according to Lou's knowledgeable post above, it is


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, instead of going out and buying a new printer, since my HP 8150 is only about a year old, I am trying the ironall transfer paper and maybe a couple other things to help the color and keep out the bleeding. I think I read somewhere here that if you press your design for a few seconds, covered by a non-stick sheet, the inks will not bleed. Again, I've read so many posts since joining this a week or so ago my head is spinning. I've been using Jerzeez 100% cotton heavyweight shirts. Is there a big difference between these or other brands like Gildan, Hanes, or FOL? 
Once I get the new paper, I'll print the brightest design I have and wash the hell out of it and see how it turns out.


----------



## taurusndixie (Aug 6, 2006)

Gregg,
Please keep us informed as to your wash test using Vivera Inks. I have used epson pigment ink on Hanes 50/50 and it did not run. My quest is to find a tabloid size printer other than Epson with less running problems, especially clogging heads. 

Thanks


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> I read somewhere here that if you press your design for a few seconds, covered by a non-stick sheet, the inks will not bleed


I don't know how that would work as iron all is a hot peel and is faced down when you apply. You already have paer over it.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

badalou said:


> I don't know how that would work as iron all is a hot peel and is faced down when you apply. You already have paer over it.


I meant that when the paper dries, press it to set the ink some more on the paper before you transfer it to the shirt. 

Again, I may have misread a previous post. Anyway, I'm on my second washing and I'll do another when I get home from my day job.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

gmille39 said:


> I meant that when the paper dries, press it to set the ink some more on the paper before you transfer it to the shirt.
> 
> Again, I may have misread a previous post.


That poster was using DuraCotton with a laser printer. I don't know if the same thing works with inkjet transfers or not.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Solmu said:


> That poster was using DuraCotton with a laser printer. I don't know if the same thing works with inkjet transfers or not.


I don't think it does. I tried it and it didn't work.

Thanks


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi,
about the HP ink i have HP and epson the HP ink is best to use in IRON ALL paper,I try to many paper but i like the iron all. No need to change the setting of the ink in HP.but If You used opaque paper its better to use epson durabrite ink.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

gmille39 said:


> So the Vivera inks are a pigment ink like the Epson Dura Bright?


No, more commonly, Vivera inks are dye based. I was looking for my thread on Vivera ink and did a search "vivera pigment" to find it and found these threads in the first search returns. To update this older but commonly returned thread on vivera ink, please know:

Vivera is more commonly a dye based ink, and less commonly a pigment based ink.

To find out what your printer uses, or what the printer you are looking to buy uses, please see the link in this thread. It will tell you "what" type of Vivera ink your printer uses. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/printers-inks-inkjet-laser-transfers/t64394.html

Follow the directions in the post to find out where to look to see which formulation it is. 

Hope this helps finally clear up and disspell the myth that all Vivera is pigment. It is not, that is why some people see fading.


----------

